# The Indy One 3-wheel EV Launches on July 3, 2015



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

Almost 10 years in the making, the  Indy One 3-wheeled EV Kit Car will be launching its crowdfunding campaign on Independence Day July 3, 2015.

Sneak Peak of the Indy One next to a Prius.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Is it still a 2 seater ?
I assume the Prius drive train is the reason for the long nose ?


----------



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

It will seat 2. 
The long nose is just how it is designed.
It makes it safer for the driver.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

do you have a build / tech thread for this project ?
Im curious to understand why you intend for such a low , 24v, battery system. ?


----------



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

It will use a 24v pack because I think 12v is too low. 

It is much safer than higher voltage.
The vehicle will be assembled by end users and auto technicians.



Karter2 said:


> do you have a build / tech thread for this project ?
> Im curious to understand why you intend for such a low , 24v, battery system. ?


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Why not 48v... I understand most feel that's the DC danger threshold. Halve the amps on your wiring.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

nimblemotors said:


> It will use a 24v pack because I think 12v is too low.
> 
> It is much safer than higher voltage.
> The vehicle will be assembled by end users and auto technicians.


Isn't the Prius drive 30kW or so ?
If so, that would mean 1200+ Amps to deal with ??


----------



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

Karter2 said:


> Isn't the Prius drive 30kW or so ?
> If so, that would mean 1200+ Amps to deal with ??


About right. The pack is right next to the inverter, not like a Prius with 15ft of battery cable. In any case, there would be two 24v packs, so 600 amps each one peak, and not even really that, as there will be a small 275 volt pack that will handle peak power.


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Again, wouldn't the two 24v packs in a series make far more sense?


----------



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

samwichse said:


> Again, wouldn't the two 24v packs in a series make far more sense?


The boost converter is designed for 24v. 24v is safer than 48v.
As I said, I'd really rather have it be 12v but 24v is ok and is the voltage of the telsa s modules. It is high enough that any chemistry will work.
Even lead acid would work for someone needing short range.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

nimblemotors said:


> About right. The pack is right next to the inverter, not like a Prius with 15ft of battery cable. In any case, there would be two 24v packs, so 600 amps each one peak, and not even really that, as there will be a small 275 volt pack that will handle peak power.


.?? Can you explain the basic configuration you intend to be used ?
..you are suggesting 3 distinct packs ... 2 @ 24 volts, and one @ 275 volts ?
Why 2 separate 24 volt packs ?..instead of one larger pack ?
Are 2 step up units needed?
What capacity do you propose for the 275volt pack ( is this the original Prius pack, re-purposed ?)
What is the interface between the 24 volt packs, DC converters, and the 275 volt pack ?


----------



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm excited to announce The Indy One Launch is now live, sooner than anticipated. 

Please help spread the message. 

http://the-indy-one.com


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

I feel like I am missing something here. Is there a build thread for your prototype? It looks like you are doing something pretty cool here, but I can't find any details of the car. I followed the link, but still can't find much of anything on the car itself.


----------



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

There is no build thread, I've only showed this car to 3 people when I first built it 8 years ago. However, I'm updating the website to show some of the build pics now that it has launched and gone public. 

Thanks for the compliment and your interest!

btw, since you are in Sacramento, the car will be on display at the Stockton Airport next weekend at the Wings, Wheels, and Warriors show
http://www.flystockton.com/#!Stockton-Airport-Hosts-Wings-Wheels-and-Warriors/c24cs/558328820cf2c5a6c8fb10c0



evmetro said:


> I feel like I am missing something here. Is there a build thread for your prototype? It looks like you are doing something pretty cool here, but I can't find any details of the car. I followed the link, but still can't find much of anything on the car itself.


----------



## jddcircuit (Mar 18, 2010)

Jack,

We seem to be on very similar wavelengths. I am also very keen on making a kit car platform that recycles Prius components. Most of my sketches are for the reverse trike arrangements.

I am still working on the electrical control of the motors but it looks like it is doable. I recently got side tracked on using the prius motors and inverter as a high power battery charger.

My main motivation is to re-purpose these thrown away Prius components. 
There are a variety of possible uses Cars, boats, power generation, industrial, etc.

Best Regards
Jeff


----------



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

You don't see a problem in copying my car design?



jddcircuit said:


> Jack,
> 
> We seem to be on very similar wavelengths. I am also very keen on making a kit car platform that recycles Prius components. Most of my sketches are for the reverse trike arrangements.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't think he will use the same drivetrain layout as you with the 2x24volt batteries.


----------



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

Tomdb said:


> Don't think he will use the same drivetrain layout as you with the 2x24volt batteries.


Well he probably would once I explain why it is better approach.


----------



## jddcircuit (Mar 18, 2010)

nimblemotors said:


> You don't see a problem in copying my car design?


This is an interesting hypothetical out of left field. Are you feeling exposed or threatened in some way?

I subscribe to the "it would have to be different to be better" so me copying something is not likely.

Give me some details of your drive so I can at least consider copying.

Jeff


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

nimblemotors said:


> There is no build thread, I've only showed this car to 3 people when I first built it 8 years ago. However, I'm updating the website to show some of the build pics now that it has launched and gone public.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment and your interest!
> 
> ...


I will try to make it out there, since you seem like a kool kat, and I really like where you are aiming with your project.


----------

